# Joke !



## Maidrite (Nov 28, 2005)

not great but its here !


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 28, 2005)

LOL James, I'm going to send that to my step-dad and DH, both enjoy fishing and will totally  over it too!


----------



## pdswife (Nov 28, 2005)

hehehehehe


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 28, 2005)

That is awesome!!


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 28, 2005)

*Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Hee Hee Hee Hee Hee Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Hee Hee Hee Hee Hee Hee Ha Ha Ha Ha*



Cameron and Grace


----------



## TXguy (Dec 21, 2005)

Wonderful little joke!!!


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 21, 2005)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAYLINDA (Dec 21, 2005)

I thought it was gggggggrrrrrrrreeeeeaaaaaatt!


----------



## middie (Dec 23, 2005)

very cute................


----------



## licia (Dec 24, 2005)

That is really good!!!


----------



## TXguy (Dec 24, 2005)

That cartoon ist evil!


----------

